# how often do you avoid drinking water?



## vanzant (Jul 14, 2013)

When I need to travel or be away from a bathroom I find myself not drinking water at all, like not even a little in the morning because it is too risky -- despite taking 2 Imodium in the morning. Does anyone else do that? If so, how many days in a row will you go with taking Imodium and drinking barely any (or no) water?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

To be honest I never avoid water. Never seemed to affect me one way or the other. In fact when I'm having a bad bout I have to drink water or become dehydrated.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

agree with Bushja1.

it's not a good idea to avoid water. especially when you're having a bad bout of D. you definitely don't want to get dehydrated. that happened to me once and i ended up in the ER with an electrolyte crash. not fun--they are very painful. they put me on IV hydration and kept me in the ICU overnight until i was stabilized.


----------



## vanzant (Jul 14, 2013)

annie7 said:


> agree with Bushja1.
> 
> it's not a good idea to avoid water. especially when you're having a bad bout of D. you definitely don't want to get dehydrated. that happened to me once and i ended up in the ER with an electrolyte crash. not fun. they put me on IV hydration and kept me in the hospital overnight until i was stabilized.


But part of my IBS is having a bad bout of D constantly (unless I limit my water).


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

vanzant said:


> But part of my IBS is having a bad bout of D constantly (unless I limit my water).


I've never heard of water causing diarrhea. I suppose if you drink a whole bunch. I wouldn't think normal water consumption would cause a flare up.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

bushja1 said:


> I've never heard of water causing diarrhea. I suppose if you drink a whole bunch. I wouldn't think normal water consumption would cause a flare up.


I find that consumption of even a small amount of fluids will intensify symptoms of IBS or trigger diarrhea. And I mean, almost immediately--not like I drink water and a couple of hours later this happens. I'm talking within 5-10 minutes. If I am about to go to sleep, I generally need to avoid drinking water.

I was diagnosed with IBS around 2015 [but had symptoms longer than that], but I have been suspicious that I might actually have EPI (exogenous pancreatic insufficiency) based on a few of my symptoms [especially stool consistency, as my stool seems very oily and is NEVER solid].

I wondered if I was the only one who found symptoms to be triggered or worsened by drinking fluids [and I'm definitely NOT drinking a large amount of fluids].


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

For me also, even a tiny amount of fluid increases smyptoms during a flare up and triggers instant diahrrea. I mostly drink room temperature water in small sips and reaction is within 10 minutes. I've never been able to drink a whole glass of water in one or two swallows because of cramps. I never drink anything cold or with ice in it-cramps and instant urgent diahrrea.
I don't avoid drinking because of it because not drinking is much much worse than BM..I've just accepted this and work my way around it. 
My pancreas is not working as it should so maybe it is pancreas and not ibs related.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

APR said:


> I find that consumption of even a small amount of fluids will intensify symptoms of IBS or trigger diarrhea. And I mean, almost immediately--not like I drink water and a couple of hours later this happens. I'm talking within 5-10 minutes. If I am about to go to sleep, I generally need to avoid drinking water.
> 
> I was diagnosed with IBS around 2015 [but had symptoms longer than that], but I have been suspicious that I might actually have EPI (exogenous pancreatic insufficiency) based on a few of my symptoms [especially stool consistency, as my stool seems very oily and is NEVER solid].
> 
> I wondered if I was the only one who found symptoms to be triggered or worsened by drinking fluids [and I'm definitely NOT drinking a large amount of fluids].


I would definitely have your pancreas levels checked. My gastro doctor has checked mine twice. Wasn't that checked before your IBS diagnosis?


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Water has no effect either way on me. I don't avoid it or any other drink.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

vanzant said:


> When I need to travel or be away from a bathroom I find myself not drinking water at all, like not even a little in the morning because it is too risky -- despite taking 2 Imodium in the morning. Does anyone else do that? If so, how many days in a row will you go with taking Imodium and drinking barely any (or no) water?


Yes, I do that, especially when I have something like a long trip ahead. Minimize water, up to the point that my family tells me to drink some









Too much water usually affects my IBS. In some cases, it can send me running, especially if I drink a big cold glass before a meal.

Regarding Imodium, one day is my limit. I'm usually constipated the day after, and on the third day, I could have a sudden rebound.

I have looked into the malabsorption syndrome and it matches my symptoms, BUT they are similar to IBS-D and there's no cure, just management.

Read about it :

https://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/malabsorption-syndrome#1-2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malabsorption#Signs_and_symptoms

I've had an improvement with butyric acid tablets and created a post about this:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/357498-butyric-acid-tablets/

It seems that butyric acid, apart from anti-inflammatory, can help with liquid absorption from the intestine (The efficacy of butyric acid in the prevention of water, sodium, chlorine and potassium loss confirms observations made in animals with cholera)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4027835/

Hope I could help !


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

bushja1 said:


> I would definitely have your pancreas levels checked. My gastro doctor has checked mine twice. Wasn't that checked before your IBS diagnosis?


No, they didn't! I had a colonoscopy done which didn't find anything wrong.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mgutz (Oct 19, 2020)

For me I have to drink water! Especially when I am away from home, it helps me to feel calmed down n cooled down so as to not have an onset anxiety attack about being out. I love it because it helps me to feel full too


----------



## Beanlillie19 (Aug 22, 2021)

Water always effects my ibs-d also. You are not alone


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I completely hear you about the water thing. It has occurred to me. I always drank plenty of water, and find it hard not to. It's my staple drink. Then I started worrying about the colon not absorbing water, etc. But it's not the fault of the water, it's the speed of gut transit perhaps , which is unrelated, and related to something else entirely.
My mouth is always like dry cloth on those mornings when I get flare-ups, and I know I have to drink, so I do. I always feel that because the water hasn't absorbed through my gut wall, it has caused dehydration in the body, even before the "D" starts to happen. So I drink because I know I need it more than ever.

I always think, it is most likely better to have IBS than it is to have kidney failure.


----------



## lametcalf (Aug 24, 2021)

I try to drink lukewarm water, usually room temperature, in small sips. But if you have problems after drinking water, be sure to tell your doctor.I try to drink lukewarm water, usually room temperature, in small sips. But if you have problems after drinking water, be sure to tell your doctor. I often consult my doctor about something related to diet or water intake. I think it is better to know once to avoid problems in the future. My doctor advised me to read a forum about water. There is a lot of information about how to filter it, what water is better to buy, etc., because I do not drink water saturated with salts and iodine for health reasons.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Never avoided water and it has no effect on my IBS too


----------

